# Removing Time ATAC pedals



## Bugaboo (Jun 11, 2006)

This is probably a silly question, but how do you remove Time ATAC pedals? The pedal wrench doesn't seem to fit. Any helpful hints?

thanks!


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Allen wrench. Fits in the end of the pedal that screws into the crank arm.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks Fred, I tried the Allen wrench, but it's fairly well stuck in place. Any suggestions on how to get more leverage on the Allen wrench? I'm pretty sure I'm rotating it in the correct direction to loosen- for left pedal turn counterclockwise, for right pedal turn clockwise, right?

thanks!


----------



## SEvEnDuSt717 (May 21, 2004)

Bugaboo said:


> Thanks Fred, I tried the Allen wrench, but it's fairly well stuck in place. Any suggestions on how to get more leverage on the Allen wrench? I'm pretty sure I'm rotating it in the correct direction to loosen- for left pedal turn counterclockwise, for right pedal turn clockwise, right?
> 
> thanks!


i think you have it backwards...

the non drive side is reverse threaded (turn clockwise to loosen) and the side with the chainrings is regular threaded (turn counterclockwise to loosen)

For more leverage put a bar or something over the allen wrench - i use an old seatpost i have lying around - i dont tighten my pedals like crazy when i install them but they sure are a pain to get off sometimes


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just switched pedals: rotate towards the rear of the bike to remove, forward to attach. My pedals, with well greased threads, came off quite easily with a largish hex key.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 11, 2006)

Many thanks sevendust and perttime! I'll have a go of it tonight. I'll heed the advice of greasing the threads before putting them on!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Bugaboo said:


> I'll heed the advice of greasing the threads before putting them on!


Grease has worked fine for me but I have heard that there are some sort of anti-seize compounds (from the hardware store?) that are even better at keeping threads safe.


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

grease wont hurt the threads, I would probably use WD40 or quick lube 8 since those are what I have laying around.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

wd40 wont cut it, use grease or antisieze. the wd40 might help get the pedals off though, its a penetrating oil/ Water Displacement hence the WD


----------

